# Fibonacci-Folge



## Ahmad1997 (11. Mai 2021)

3.1 Fibonacci-Folge (Übungsziel: Schleifen)
Die berühmte Fibonacci-Folge beginnt wie folgt: 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, ...
Jede folgende Zahl berechnet sich also immer aus der Summe der 2 vorhergehenden Zahlen. Programmieren Sie eine Schleife zur Ausgabe der ersten 20 Fibonacci-Zahlen.
Vorgehensweise und Leitfragen für den Entwurf einer Lösung:
 Überlegen Sie: In jeder Iteration wollen Sie aus 2 Vorgängerwerten einen Nachfolger
berechnen ... diese 3 aktuellen Werte können Sie in Variablen zwischenspeichern. Schritt1: Deklarieren Sie die benötigten Variablen. (bedenken Sie: man muss sich ja immer nur die 2 letzten Werte merken, nicht die gesamte Reihe gleichzeitig).
 Wie müssen die Werte dieser Variablen in jeder Iteration verändert bzw. aktualisiert werden, damit pro Iteration immer die jeweils nächste neue Fibonacci-Zahl berechnet (und ausgegeben) werden kann?
 Welche Startwerte müssen die Variablen zu Beginn des Programms haben?
Aufgabe:
 Überlegen Sie zuerst einen Lösungsweg mithilfe der obigen Fragen, bevor Sie
anfangen zu programmieren, und skizzieren Sie diesen als Struktogramm (Nassi- Shneiderman-Diagramm) auf Papier. Das Diagramm muss mit abgegeben werden (Handskizze einscannen oder abfotografieren und dann in PDF konvertieren).
 Programmieren Sie die Lösung


----------



## temi (11. Mai 2021)

Ahmad1997 hat gesagt.:


> Programmieren Sie die Lösung


Das steckt schon alles drin 

Hast du Fragen?


----------



## Ahmad1997 (11. Mai 2021)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Das steckt schon alles drin
> 
> Hast du Fragen?


Ja bitte,
ich verstehe nicht wie gelöst wird


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (11. Mai 2021)

0+1 = 1
1+1 = 2
1+2 = 3
2+3 = 5
3+5 = 8
5+8 =13
...


----------



## Ahmad1997 (11. Mai 2021)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> 0+1 = 1
> 1+1 = 2
> 1+2 = 3
> 2+3 = 5
> ...


Kannst du mir bitte komplet lösen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (11. Mai 2021)

8+13 = 21
13 + 21 = 34
21 +34 = ...

habs gelöst


----------



## Ahmad1997 (11. Mai 2021)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> 8+13 = 21
> 13 + 21 = 34
> 21 +34 = ...
> 
> habs gelös


----------



## Ahmad1997 (11. Mai 2021)

Mit C program meinte ich (codeblock?)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (11. Mai 2021)

Also in einem Java Forum, für Fragen Lösungen zu bekommen für eine EINFACHE Aufgabe in C , wenn man dir schon Hinweise Gegeben hat dann ist es sehr unwahrschienlich diese zu bekommen ..Hilfe bekommst du aber immer


----------



## M.L. (11. Mai 2021)

Ahmad1997 hat gesagt.:


> C program


Da könnte das hier -zwecks eigener Erweiterung- weiterhelfen: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/program-for-nth-fibonacci-number/


----------

